# Detailers trolley.



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

I am on the look out for a small detailers trolley for using at work. At the moment I am having to keep everything in tubs and run back and forth to them when I need them. As I do my correction work in a corner of the showroom at work, I need to keep the area as tidy as possible in case a customer comes in and is looking around. 

Ideally something with three layers so I could have my three machines on the bottom level ( well two as I normally have one in my hand lol ) one level to have the selection of polishes etc that I will be using that day and then on the top level my pads, towels and coffee cup


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

http://www.screwfix.com/p/hilka-pro...edkyjokkbpLQt9Nj_NQQEivpjyyit1i__ixoCcEbw_wcB


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Simonrev said:


> http://www.screwfix.com/p/hilka-pro...edkyjokkbpLQt9Nj_NQQEivpjyyit1i__ixoCcEbw_wcB


This is a good work trolley :thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

As above and have a look on EBay


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Another option would be a Stanley type one which is like 3 fatmax boxes on a pair of wheels with a pull along handle.
http://www.screwfix.com/p/stanley-f...tracking url&gclid=CO3goLe_zNECFQs4GwodSdUBGA
Take out what you need and so everything is ready to roll and out of sight. The one linked is possibly a bit pricey but there must be others.


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

I think im going to plump for this one as its almost half price and i'm a tight a**e.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Heavy-Dut...hash=item33c454f3e7:m:mKQpbykjlJVOCJc0OmL63oA

Next up who can recommend a decent, comfortable stool on wheels please.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Something like this?

http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/slim-s-detailing-adjusting-mechanical-stool.html


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Put the trolley together with some threadlock or Loctite. I suspect the trolley will rack as there is no diagonal cross member front to back.

Ha ha that stool is more than his trolley. lol


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Ha ha that stool is more than his trolley. lol


Well most folk that know me say im off my trolley :lol:


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

these can be handy tote bag
http://www.screwfix.com/p/forge-steel-19-open-tote/59637


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Again from Slims

Looks like a top bit of kit!

http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/acc...able-multi-shaped-car-creeper-z-l-shaped.html


----------



## Dummer (Jul 28, 2008)

I prefer something with doors because I often have to push the cart over tiles paved road and solid wheels doesn't work very well on absorbing shocks. My polish fell to the ground if I push fast


----------



## Jimboy2 (Jan 4, 2017)

I have the Slim's detailing stool. Lovely bit of kit. Saves my knees and back when cleaning wheels


----------



## Chris H1 (Jan 30, 2016)

SGS do some quality stuff. I have one of their non adjustable stools which is great value at around £18. They do tool trolleys too. Really fast delivery too as ordered a trolley jack + the stool on a Monday afternoon & it arrived the next morning.

SGS Mechanics Stool


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I like the look of the rectangular one.


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I like the look of the rectangular one.


#Greatmindsthinkalike :lol:


----------



## Chris H1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Blackwatch said:


> #Greatmindsthinkalike :lol:


Yes its the square one I bought. Very sturdy & well made. Its saved my knees aching from kneeling down all the time as I am sat instead now for cleaning wheels & waxing lower panels etc. The tray underneath keeps your wax & cloths close to hand.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

This is the Trolley I use, highly recommended.
SGS do some really good stuff, have their trolley jack and axle stands too.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Like that! been thinking about one for a while.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Saw this thread and really liked the look of the above SGS tool cart. Started looking online and found that you can get the exact same one on eBay minus the SGS badge on it for £20 less. It's not a close copy, it's the exact same one from what I can tell from the pictures.

Free next day delivery as well. Received mine yesterday and was pleasantly surprised by the quality.

Link here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201396384...48&var=500587208866&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

:thumb:


----------



## Naith (Sep 23, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> Something like this?
> 
> http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/slim-s-detailing-adjusting-mechanical-stool.html


That looks great. If only I'd have known I would have had one sent to my Dad's so he could have sent it out this week to me here in Spain. :wall:

(the kneeling pad looks good too)


----------

